# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  الورد بلغه اخرى،،،(هدية شهر رمضان)

## نبراس،،،

اليووم رحت المشاتل خصيصا للتقاط هذه الصور 
لأقدمهاا هذيه لكم جميعا 
بمناسبة اول ايام هذا شهر رمضان الكرييماتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم  


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

ابن صاحب المشاتل يتمى بين الزهوور
 

يتبع

----------


## نبراس،،،

الان الزهوور الايرانه بس اول مره انزلهم وان شاء الله يعجبووكم 

هذه الوره من الشارع عجبتني فصورتها 
 

 

 

 

 

 
 هذه الصوره في محل بيع الزهوور في قم المقدسه 
 

رايكم يعني لك الكثير الكثير 
دمت جميعا بالف خيير

----------


## كبرياء

الله عجبتني الاخيره مووت ...]
شي خطيير إأخووي ..!
تسسلم انـآملك ..
وـمـآ ننحرم مجهودكـ ... 
سلآأم

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

الصوره الأولى من المجموعه الثآإنيه رهيبه :) ،

مآشآإء الله آبدعت بتصويرك خيو ,,}

ثآإنكس ع الطرح ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه يآرب ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 
ما شاء الله
روعه
تسلم اناملك الطيبه
ورمضان كريم

----------


## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم 

بصراحة انك فنااان بجد 

يسلمو ايديك يا غالى على الصور التحفة 

ابدعت ..

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ورود جميله وتصوير اجمل 
متباركين بشهر الخير:)
تحيااتي...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

حلـــــــــوين بجد
يسلمـــــــوا خييي على هيك هديه

لاخلا ولاعدم من طيب قلبك
موفق لكل خير وصلاح

حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله
وكل عام وانت بالف خير...

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الله عجبتني الاخيره مووت ...]
> شي خطيير إأخووي ..!
> تسسلم انـآملك ..
> وـمـآ ننحرم مجهودكـ ... 
> سلآأم



 
كبريااء المبدعه 
 اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الزياره 
تحيااتي لك اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مرآحب ،
> 
> الصوره الأولى من المجموعه الثآإنيه رهيبه :) ،
> 
> مآشآإء الله آبدعت بتصويرك خيو ,,}
> 
> ثآإنكس ع الطرح ،
> 
> ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه يآرب ،
> ...




Malamh Cute
شكر شكر خييه يسعدني تواجدكم 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ما شاء الله 
> ما شاء الله
> روعه
> تسلم اناملك الطيبه
> ورمضان كريم



 
اختي عفاف اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الزياره 
اتمنى لك التوفيق دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بصراحة انك فنااان بجد 
> 
> بصرااحه انك مبدع 
> 
> يسلمو ايديك يا غالى على الصور التحفة 
> 
> ...




abu a7med
اخي العزييز ابو احمد
 حقيقتا اسعدني كثيرا تواجدا العطر
تقبل تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ورود جميله وتصوير اجمل 
> متباركين بشهر الخير:)
> تحيااتي...



 
جـــــــــوري
اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الزياره 
والله يبارك لكم  هذاا الشهر الكريم 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> حلـــــــــوين بجد
> يسلمـــــــوا خييي على هيك هديه
> 
> لاخلا ولاعدم من طيب قلبك
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> 
> حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير...



 
دمعة طفله يتيمه
مشكووره خييه لا خلا ولا عدم من دعااكم الطيب
كل عام وانتم بالف خيير
تحياتي لك

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله الاطهار
ماشاء الله 
الصوووووور تاخذ العقل ... :wacko:  :rolleyes: بس لحمدلله عقلي لساتني محتفظه فيه  :bigsmile: هههههه
بجد الصووووور روووووعه ورهيييييييييييبه
تسلم يمنااااك خيي 
اممممممم عجبووووني كذا صوووره وقاااابله الى السرقه عن قريب :embarrest:  :toung: 
اخووووي نـــــــــبرااااس،،،
جهوووود ممــــــــــيزه 
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق 
وكل عاااام وانت الى الرحمن اقرب لاعدمناهالعطاااااء المتوااااصل دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله موضوع رائع ..

وتصوير جميل جداً ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ماشااء الله ..
صور رااااااااااائعه وتصوير اروووع
عجبوني كلهم بالخصوص الفل والصورة الاخيره
تسلم يمنااك اخوي نبراس ع الصور الحلوه
ماننحرم من روعة جديدك
دمت بعين الله
تحياتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله الاطهار
> اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله الاطهار
> 
> ماشاء الله 
> الصوووووور تاخذ العقل ...بس لحمدلله عقلي لساتني محتفظه فيه هههههه
> ههههههههه
> بجد الصووووور روووووعه ورهيييييييييييبه
> تسلم يمنااااك خيي 
> مشكووره خييه على هذه المجامله
> ...



فرح 
اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الزياره 
كل عام وانتم بخيير
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ماشاء الله موضوع رائع ..
> 
> وتصوير جميل جداً ..
> من دوقك اخي العزييز
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة



اشكرك كثيرا اخي العزييز على هذه الزياره العطره 
وكل عام وانتم بخيير 
تقبل تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> ماشااء الله ..
> صور رااااااااااائعه وتصوير اروووع
> يسلموو خييه
> عجبوني كلهم بالخصوص الفل والصورة الاخيره
> هذا من دووقكم
> تسلم يمنااك اخوي نبراس ع الصور الحلوه
> ماننحرم من روعة جديدك
> ...




شذى الزهراء
كل الشكر لك ولزيارتك الطيبه 
اكشرك كثيرا على التواصل
تحياتي لك اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## همس الصمت

الصور رهيبه مررة
وبالذات هذي تهبل مررررة


الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي على هيك طرح جميل جداً ..
الله يسلم الديات يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الصور رهيبه مررة
> 
> وبالذات هذي تهبل مررررة
> هذا من ذوقكم خييه
>  
> الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي على هيك طرح جميل جداً ..
> الله يسلم الديات يارب ..
> 
> دمت موفق لكل خير ..



 

 همس الصمت
اشكرك كثيرا واشكر تشجيعك المتوااصل 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

للهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

ماشاء الله 

تسلم الأيادي اخوي تصوير رووووعه 

ما ننحرم من جديدك

----------


## نبراس،،،

> للهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> للهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله  
> تسلم الأيادي اخوي تصوير رووووعه 
> مشكووره 
> 
> ما ننحرم من جديدك




أنيـ القلب ـن
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره الطيبه
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ماشاء الله موضوع رائع ..

وتصوير جميل جداً ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة


بس العنوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ماشاء الله موضوع رائع ..
> 
> وتصوير جميل جداً ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة
> 
> 
> بس العنوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!



اشكرك كثييرا خييه على هذه الزياره 
اتمنى لك التوفيق دمت بخيير

العنواان هو : ( الورد بلغة اخى ) 
واعني  انه بلغة الحب او الاطمأنان او السعاده
 او اي امر يشير لهذا المعني 
وهذا الطرح هو  ( هدية شهر رمضان )
واعتقد ان الجمييع فهم قصدي 
اتمنى ان الامر توضح الان لكم 
دمت بالف خيير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله يا اخوووووك ع التصوير الحلووو 
والاحلى اللي في الصور >> من عشااق الورد :)
ومشكوور ع الاهداااء 
اخذت لي كم ورده وشميتهااااا خخخخخ
وبالذااات الورد المحمدي موتهاااا 
الله يعطييك العافيه 
موفق لكل خير وصلاااح
دمت بود

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شاااء الله يا اخوووووك ع التصوير الحلووو 
> والاحلى اللي في الصور >> من عشااق الورد :)
> ومشكوور ع الاهداااء 
> اخذت لي كم ورده وشميتهااااا خخخخخ
> 
> وبالذااات الورد المحمدي موتهاااا 
> ...



مشكووره خييه زيارتكم الطيبه 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------

